# Abu Dhabi Championship



## persona-ball (Jan 7, 2011)

I've just parted with £40 at Corals on the understanding that they give me £80 if Louis Oosthuizen beats Graham McDowell over 72 holes. What do we all think of my chances?


----------



## vtec4life (Jan 19, 2011)

Quite poor in my opinion! considering Graeme is continuing to play very well and Louis hasnt been seen or heard of since winning his one tournament.


----------



## persona-ball (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll admit it isn't the best start when McDowell birdies 4 in a row from14


----------



## persona-ball (Jan 7, 2011)

HMMMMM!!!!!!! make that 5! Oh dear


----------



## sp0rtsnutone (Jan 19, 2011)

I love playing golf and fantasy football, but fantasy football season is over. I find myself with lots of time on my hands. What can members recommend for a game to play against others each day that requires skills and luck with some kind of championship?


----------



## fantasy2011fan (Jan 19, 2011)

sp0rtsnutone said:


> I love playing golf and fantasy football, but fantasy football season is over. I find myself with lots of time on my hands. What can members recommend for a game to play against others each day that requires skills and luck with some kind of championship?


Hey sp0rtsnut. I would suggest you get a social life lol, but to answer your question, why don’t you try gameon247. Just google the name and their site should come up. Its gaming website filled with casino styled games like Blackjack. They also have daily tournaments every 15 mins, if that’s what you meant by championships and you can see how you stack up against other players with their leader boards so I’m sure the competition is intense. Try your luck and test your skills.  Good luck!


----------



## sports_blogger6 (Jan 19, 2011)

I’d have to second what fantasy2011fan said. Gameon247 has the best free online tournament I’ve ever played. I always play Blackjack there everyday and I must say it’s very fun and competitive. How can it not be fun to win against other people . If you do end up playing at gameon247 be sure to look for me, Matthew. I’ll give you a good schooling lol.


----------

